# Alexa control in my workshop



## Garden Shed Projects (22 Jul 2021)

I currently have all the power and lighting running through a 4 gang extension hooked up to an Alexa controlled smart switch. It works well as I have voice activation to turn on lights and power as I enter. I am aware that having everything running through 1 outlet isn’t a good idea it has just kind of developed over time. In my defence it is rcd protected.

I am looking to formalise this with a wired in system. A couple of double sockets permanently live for chargers and the Alexa but the remaining power and lighting running through a wired in smart switch like this.

SONOFF 4CHPROR3 WiFi Smart Switch 4 Gang Light Switch Inching/Self-Locking/Interlock 433MHz RF Remote Control Switch,Compatible with Alexa/Google Home,Timer Function,No Hub Required https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08BF3VDDD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_BCSF0WY88R5TDQQKXYCG

Has any one any experience of this and whether it would work?


----------



## Jamesc (22 Jul 2021)

I use a lot of Sonoff products and have found them to work well and reliably. 
The box you have linked to should work, just be aware that they work off of WIFI so you will need a good signal (which I assume you have for Alexa).
The one downside is there are no connections for Neautrals for the powered circuits so you will need a separate common block. I would recomend putting this into a larger box with a DIN rail and DIN connectors for Earth and Neutral connections.
If you ping me a Private Mesaage I can probably sort you out with the connectors as I have quite a number of them.


----------



## Spectric (22 Jul 2021)

Could be interesting, one way to run extraction by yelling at Alexa but somethings need to be on without risk of Alexa turning them off, ie lights and you do not want Alexa having direct control of any machinery unless it has a DOL starter or a NVR switch where you have to push the button.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (22 Jul 2021)

It’s worked ok so far. I walk in and say “ garage on” everything comes on. I do occasionally have to listen to a track by Gary John but it hardly causes an issue. Not heard anything by Gary Joff yet.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (22 Jul 2021)

Jamesc said:


> I use a lot of Sonoff products and have found them to work well and reliably.
> The box you have linked to should work, just be aware that they work off of WIFI so you will need a good signal (which I assume you have for Alexa).
> The one downside is there are no connections for Neautrals for the powered circuits so you will need a separate common block. I would recomend putting this into a larger box with a DIN rail and DIN connectors for Earth and Neutral connections.
> If you ping me a Private Mesaage I can probably sort you out with the connectors as I have quite a number of them.


I have sent private message.


----------



## Orraloon (23 Jul 2021)

Alexa in the shed would be a step too far for me. Now fetch me cross and garlic while I sharpen up this wooden stake.
Regards
John


----------



## mikej460 (23 Jul 2021)

Alexa make me a nice coffee table..


----------



## Lard (23 Jul 2021)

Aha!
I have her in mine too…..controls my extractor. I took the plunge after questioning Peter Millard about “would she hear me” above machine noise.

I’ve also updated to the R3 version as it takes multiple remote controls whereas the original (R2) only allowed control from one (4 button)…..funny thing is I’ve just replicated this in my mates workshop and inadvertently bought him the R2 by mistake but have managed to get it working with, up to now, two remotes by using a 4 button remote CLONE…..works a treat!

The main factor you may face is that she’s only rated for 10A per circuit and that may? be insufficient for what you need.

I‘m also fortunate in that I can reach up and turn off ALL power to the workshop when I leave as my consumer unit is easily accessible. My mates isn’t and I know he won’t be bothered to walk down to the other end and do the same. This may be another issue in terms of the use of remotes and accidental turn-ons (have a look at Peter Milards experience with his dust extractor) 

I tend to use the remotes to control her but, out of interest, although she can hear me to turn stuff on, the noise is too much for her to hear the ‘off’ commands…this may be a placement issue though.

I’m not really a gadget bloke but I do like the sonoffs.


----------



## Lard (23 Jul 2021)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> It’s worked ok so far. I walk in and say “ garage on” everything comes on. I do occasionally have to listen to a track by Gary John but it hardly causes an issue. Not heard anything by Gary Joff yet.


Ha….I’ve only just got that!


----------



## Dangermouse 2nd (23 Jul 2021)

For me, my workshop is an escape from the modern world. Where i can shut out all the modern rubbish. So I would sort out dear old Alexa with a 12 bore.....lol


----------



## MarkAW (23 Jul 2021)

Could hook up the alarm system too.
"Alexa, shop alarm"
Table saw turns on "No! not chop off my arm"


----------



## Trainee neophyte (23 Jul 2021)

I use dearest Alexa for timers for pumping water and watering things. The conversion is invariably something like this:
Me: Alexa. Timer for one hour 30 minutes.
Alexa: Timer for how long?
Me: Ninety minutes.
Alexa: Timer for twelve minutes, starting now"
Me: $#@%!

If you want a really fun morning, ask for a 4 hour timer. 

I wouldn't have Alexa anywhere near any electrical control. The entire thing is completely random, interspersed with "I'm having trouble understanding right now".


----------



## clogs (24 Jul 2021)

when we turn the irrigation on we shout at SIRI, set alarm for 1 hour....
wifey always has the phone in her pocket anyway....
so I can carry on in my electronic free world...


----------

